# ATI Radeon HD 4350



## Kweku (Mar 2, 2009)

What can i do with this card, any ideas of overclocking and stuff. 
Here are the specs on it:

Core Clock: 600 MHz
80 Stream Processors
12x custom filter anti-aliasing (CFAA) and high performance anisotropic filtering
Dual mode ATI CrossFireX™ technology multi-GPU support for highly scalable performance
Memory Clock: 400MHz, 800 Mbps.
PCI Express 2.0 x16 bus interface
256MB /64bit DDR2 memory interface, supports Hyper Memory up to 1GB
Single Slot heatsink
HDMI compliant via dongle

link:
http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=264


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

if you think about games i think not , but cards like this have high range in overclock


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2009)

You could overclock it and see how well it does.


----------



## Kweku (Mar 22, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> if you think about games i think not , but cards like this have high range in overclock



I was thinking of getting a good cooler for it and burning it out, just to see how far it can go.
Think its a good idea?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 22, 2009)

A pointless idea no offense. Unless you know how to mod bios' and voltmod it won't die. I tried it with my 3450 and without those it can't die by overclocking.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

The cards main purpose is for watching video, internet browsing and light office use.


----------



## Kweku (Mar 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> A pointless idea no offense. Unless you know how to mod bios' and voltmod it won't die. I tried it with my 3450 and without those it can't die by overclocking.



Maybe then you can provide a tutorial on moddin the bios and voltmod. 
Thanx in advance


----------



## Kweku (Mar 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> The cards main purpose is for watching video, internet browsing and light office use.


well thats mostly what i do, im actually a producer. just play a game once a while, gots stacks of games i will play on my proper gamin rig once its done.


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wouldnt that card be equivelant to a 3850?  It could be used for light gaming, and any attempt you have at overclocking can heighten your skill.  I'd say go for it, it could be fun, and post your results.  Welcome to TPU! (even though you signed up a year ago)


----------



## Kweku (Mar 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Wouldnt that card be equivelant to a 3850?  It could be used for light gaming, and any attempt you have at overclocking can heighten your skill.  I'd say go for it, it could be fun, and post your results.  Welcome to TPU! (even though you signed up a year ago)


Sorry mate.
main reason i signed up to these threads was to learn, to day in day out i have been reading other peoples posts and not saying a word, i would prefer to make an educated guess and not provide stupid examples and suggestions.

hope that explains a lot


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 22, 2009)

well welcome to the forums kweku, hope we all can help you learn something new


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kweku said:


> Maybe then you can provide a tutorial on moddin the bios and voltmod.
> Thanx in advance



 I couldn't vmod to save myself.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have one of these cards, they over clock pretty well, but they are just useless for games.

Never winter nights 2 at 1400x900 with all settings to low runs at about 5-10 fps D:

Even at 1024 x 800 its pretty sluggish, 40 fps when there is nothing going on ( I.E in a house without walking around) and about 20 fps at all other times.

I will be selling mine to get a better card soon.


----------



## Espera (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the HD 4350 as well but the specs on mine are different.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24sgm/

I was wondering if it was okay to overclock this card using ATI's "OVERDRIVE" in the Catalyst Control Center? ...if it is indeed overclocking?

My concern is that it's passively cooled and it runs at near 60*c at 0% load.

I have a different styles of heat sinks and fans laying around, all from SLOT-1 Pentium's but I don't know if that would be better then what I have now.

I also don't have a spare 3 pin fan connection anywhere on my motherboard, so I was wondering if I could I solder a 3 pin connector to some place on the Card? Assuming there was a place for it to start with.

I noticed that in the sensors tab on GPU-Z there is a 24% fan rpm even with no fan, so does that mean there is a place for a fan connection on the card?


----------



## Espera (Nov 23, 2009)

Update

I added a CPU fan from a SLOT-1 Pentium!!! and now it runs as cool as it did at 0% load with no fan as it does now at 100% load, playing mirrors edge.

Fisrt pic shows new 100% load the next shows new 0% load










Since I didn't have an extra 3pin slot for the Video Card fan, I connected it in place of my 3-pin System Fan and now my system fan is just hooked right into a Molex.

When I'm brave enough to fiddle with the Overdrive I'll post up more results.

On average I'd say temps dropped about 10* with the addition of the fan.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 23, 2009)

Overdrive isn't likely to permanantly damage the card although there is always the chance. However I suggest you try overclocking that card to get that bit more performance out of it.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2009)

Well when you compare it to an ati igp, it has twice the shader power. I know some people try to game with IGPs, so I woudn't be surprised it actually turns out to be quite capable at low res/low details after a healthy OC ofcourse.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 23, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Well when you compare it to an ati igp, it has twice the shader power. I know some people try to game with IGPs, so I woudn't be surprised it actually turns out to be quite capable at low res/low details after a healthy OC ofcourse.



My friend has one at it isn't too bad. I've got a 3450 which has half the shaders and it can play most games just not well at all.


----------



## Espera (Nov 23, 2009)

Well here are things before and after maxing out in ATI's Overdrive 
Played mirrors edge again for a while to put some load on.












*VALIDATION*

BEFORE OC
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24sgm/

AFTER OC
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpcrw/

.
.
.

I upgraded from these cards... they were running in my system at the same time, though I could never tell if it really boosted performance having both in there, but it did give me more monitor ports. The ATI X1650 was pre installed in my system and the BFG was from an older computer with only AGP and PCI slots.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2009)

Use a real OC program like Rivatuner or TPU GPU tool, That OC is silly on such a low end card. Don't be affraid to push it, usually the simpler the chip, the more headroom it has. And considering you're in the low 60s, you can't really kill it without voltage tweaks


----------



## Espera (Nov 23, 2009)

What about "Radeon Bios Editor v1.22"?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2009)

Espera said:


> What about "Radeon Bios Editor v1.22"?



I'd stay away from that for now. It's only usefull when you find the max stable OC and don't want to re-aply it every time. (or if you want to push the voltage up, tho not sure if your card is supported)

Play it safe and see what you can do first using just software means.

Edit: I have the eerie feeling that the x1650 will probably perform better than the 4350 in Dx9 titles...


----------



## Espera (Nov 24, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Edit: I have the eerie feeling that the x1650 will probably perform better than the 4350 in Dx9 titles...



How come? 

Oh I also have a BFG Geforce 9600 GT but the drivers refuse to install. It comes up in the device manager as VGA Controller or something like that and no drivers work that I downloaded from Nvidia's website. I think the card is bust or my 300watt PSU is not enough for the card. Another troubling issue is that I have to remove a HDD because the card is so long and my case is so small.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 24, 2009)

Well the X1650pro was a pretty decent card a few years back, but yours seems to be kinda crippled. The X1650 is supposed to have 128bit and ddr3... Still you should compare both cards using some dx9 game


----------



## Espera (Nov 25, 2009)

My case Labels the card as *X1650 SE* which I guess is a stripped down version of the *X1650* and well below the *X1650 PRO*.


I tried updating my Windows Experience Index in Vista which is on a different HD.

X1650 SE / HD 4350 Overdrived 640 / 440 ( 650 /450 caused my second monitor connected to the VGA port to flicker.)
5.9 / 5.9 CPU
5.5 / 5.5 RAM
3.4 / 4.0 AERO
3.8 / 4.8 GAMING
5.8 / 5.8 HD


----------

